# Concentration



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

First of all, let me say hello to everyone and how amazing this forum is!

Lately I'm struggling to find a way to focus exclusively on the music I'm hearing when I want to do so. However, I rarely succeed and get distracted too often or fall asleep, which may be regarded as a complete failure.

How do you do to concentrate and really LISTEN?


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

Following from the score helps. You could learn the basics of notation and try that.

Also, trying to focus on everything that goes on in the music - not just the melody or top voice - helps. 

Grouping the notes mentally (according to rhythm) on the horizontal axis also helps.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't try to listen to too much music at one time. Try one movement of a symphony you like at first. Then expand when ready.
Everybody's different. I've been listening for many years, and sometimes my mind wanders. That's the time to stop.


----------



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

I tried following the notation with the Quartet for the End of Time and it worked out really well. The problem is that when listening to jazz, for example, there is not usually a written version of what's playing, only an approximate harmonic framework. And so I find difficult to concentrate on what's happening, especially when it's happening too fast...


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

1) Do you listen to music as relaxing or by passion? Passion prevents you from falling aslep (well, thats my guess)
2) Listens to music when you are thoroughly rested
3) Abstain movement 2 in symphonies, sonatas..pianoconcerts
4)....coffee?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EUrgell said:


> First of all, let me say hello to everyone and how amazing this forum is!
> 
> Lately I'm struggling to find a way to focus exclusively on the music I'm hearing when I want to do so. However, I rarely succeed and get distracted too often or fall asleep, which may be regarded as a complete failure.
> 
> How do you do to concentrate and really LISTEN?


I think it's a mistake to try and listen for too long -- one quartet, one sonata at a time, or less.

I think comparative listening is a good discipline if you're set up to switch recordings easily. Spotify for example, or squeezebox. Try listening to half a dozen performances of the same Buxtehude prelude, just focussing on registrations or how they take one of the fugues or something like that. I recently did it with the first part of Bartok's Contastes -- just 10 minutes of music it even less -- but interesting.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Everybody's mind wanders, no matter what you're doing. Listening to music is a lot like meditation. When you realize your mind has wandered, just come back to the music without stress or blame or anything. The music is for you, not you for the music.


----------



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

stevens said:


> 1) Do you listen to music as relaxing or by passion? Passion prevents you from falling aslep (well, thats my guess)
> 2) Listens to music when you are thoroughly rested
> 3) Abstain movement 2 in symphonies, sonatas..pianoconcerts
> 4)....coffee?


I listen to music out of passion and learning ambition, as I'm a player myself. When I listen to music I'm so rested that I can't help falling asleep. Nice tip about the 2nd movement hahaha I'll maybe need to start "doing" coffee or tea...


----------



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> I think it's a mistake to try and listen for too long -- one quartet, one sonata at a time, or less.
> 
> I think comparative listening is a good discipline if you're set up to switch recordings easily. Spotify for example, or squeezebox. Try listening to half a dozen performances of the same Buxtehude prelude, just focussing on registrations or how they take one of the fugues or something like that. I recently did it with the first part of Bartok's Contastes -- just 10 minutes of music it even less -- but interesting.


The thing is that some pieces are way too long, so I should split and listen to them separately?


----------



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

science said:


> Everybody's mind wanders, no matter what you're doing. Listening to music is a lot like meditation. When you realize your mind has wandered, just come back to the music without stress or blame or anything. The music is for you, not you for the music.


That's very wise, thank you. You're totally right!!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

If you fall asleep when listening to music, it is because you are tired. People don't generally get enough sleep. I suggest you get more sleep. If you listen to music in the morning you will likely be more alert.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

EUrgell said:


> The thing is that some pieces are way too long, so I should split and listen to them separately?


The human attention span can easily go for two-four hours. If you're not used to simply listening, though, it may take time to get it up to that level. Find what works for you to keep you invested in the music.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I find it easier to focus with a pencil in my hand - either drawing, which seems to complement the listening & I can concentrate on both, or jotting down notes on what I'm hearing - brief words, not an essay, obviously. The latter helped me last year when I was listening to Mahler's symphonies for the first time. It helped me concentrate, and it helped me remember afterwards.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

EUrgell said:


> ...I'm struggling to find a way to focus exclusively on the music I'm hearing.... However, I rarely succeed and get distracted too often or fall asleep....


When you're dead beat and can't keep yourself from falling asleep, your time would be spent more profitably asleep  When your mind is alert and actively engaged, you won't be sleeping.

I have come to see a lot of similarity between active listening and mindfulness. When your mind wanders, don't distract yourself further by putting yourself through a series of self-punishment, failure, doom and _'this is boring and that's why I can't concentrate'_ chastisements. Without ado, immediately redirect your mind back to the music. So you missed a part while you were daydreaming? Listen to the music again sometime  It is rare that anyone takes it all in in a single listening (a recent thread suggests that most listeners here need many, many listens to start to really get a piece). If it is too much, you can break the piece down into movements, giving yourself a 'rest' for a few minutes or a day, until you are more accustomed to continuous attention and engagement.

Actively observe all you can: follow an instrument, how it comes to the fore and fades back, while other instruments come to the fore; notice the rhythm of the piece, the ebb and flow of volume, the tempo as it hastens and slackens, notice the different instruments involved and how their different timbres tickle your hearing apparatus, think about why the composer chose those instruments for the particular roles, how it all makes you feel, how the piece appears to be structured, how it resembles or differs from other works by the composer or other composers, etc., etc. etc. You'll probably never figure it all out (countless books have been written in attempts to analyze some of the most famous pieces), but there's enough there to keep you listening to that one piece many more times before you think you've got it all figured out.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

OPie, some music puts me to sleep, too.

Keep clam and don't panic. I'll guess your brain needs a break, from music and perhaps some other things. When it's reset, give music another try.:tiphat:


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Avoid distraction and fatigue when listening to music. In non-vocal music I find that it helps me to visualize the orchestra (or piano or string quartet) in my imagination, with my eyes closed. In Opera and Oratorio I find it helps me to read the Libretto along with the music.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

EUrgell said:


> The thing is that some pieces are way too long, so I should split and listen to them separately?


A movement at a time, yes! You can put it all together when you're in the mood. In the theatre, the concert hall, it's different. You're trapped. There are no distractions. You've paid.

It's also good to just listen to what you can and when you're mind wonders, just stop. Gradually you familiarise yourself with the whole music, and it all works out fine. I had that experience with Schoenberg's third quartet, and Ferneyhough's 6th quartet. Right now I'm exploring Titelouze's organ music in a similar way.

The experience of listening to music reminds me of learnng to nderstand people speak a foreign language. You need to focus so much at first that you can only do it for short periods of time. But little by little it becomes easier to follow, less fatiguing, more natural.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

science said:


> Everybody's mind wanders, no matter what you're doing. Listening to music is a lot like meditation. When you realize your mind has wandered, just come back to the music without stress or blame or anything. The music is for you, not you for the music.


Great tip.

Another thing that I do that is also related to meditation is to focus your attention in your inner body while listening to music. You can first try to feel one of your hands (you have to really sense it, thinking about it does not work), then both hands, than the hands and the feet at the same time. When you do that, you prevent your mind from useless wandering (or at least reduces it a lot) and it makes listening to music an outstanding experience because you prevent your mind from always trying to anticipate/rationalize what you are listening.

This technique actually works for many things other than music. If you focus on your inner body when talking to someone you are able to give full attention to the person and prevent your mind to be thinking about your next phrase or anything else while listening to her.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Add a few drops of sulfuric 9 M to catalyze the reaction.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> The human attention span can easily go for two-four hours. If you're not used to simply listening, though, it may take time to get it up to that level. Find what works for you to keep you invested in the music.


Can't generalize. It depends. Some classical listeners are clinically depressed and for them concentration is a struggle. Everybody's different. Some folks, like my dad could read a book and a bomb could drop 10 feet away and he wouldn't hear it.
I on the other hand, would.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If one is falling asleep during music or a movie, let me put forth the profound observation that you may not actually be sleepy, but profoundly bored.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

hpowders said:


> If one is falling asleep during music or a movie, let me put forth the profound observation that you may not actually be sleepy, but profoundly bored.


It's possible that one could be lying down on a comfortable couch while listening, mind you. My own advice is to always listen to music while sitting upright in a hard chair--it's not like we're listening in order to amuse ourselves, after all.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> It's possible that one could be lying down on a comfortable couch while listening, mind you. My own advice is to always listen to music while sitting upright in a hard chair--it's not like we're listening in order to amuse ourselves, after all.


MY SO picks out movies for us to watch and my eyes are closing within 10 minutes, usually. Yet put me in a room with Mahler's Third Symphony and I am instead, excited!!

Stimulation vs boredom.


----------



## stevens (Jun 23, 2014)

What about listened and WATCHING a dvd concert?? (or even better a live concert!)

I would find it very very boring and tiresome to just listened to a cd concert!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm the opposite. I find the mechanics of music making distracting. I would rather listen to a CD than watch a DVD of a concert.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

On other similar threads, I've heard some suggest that you should hear the entire work no matter what, I don't necessarily agree with that. 

If it takes listening and concentrating on only the 1st movement, then that's what you should do. I still do that from time to time. If you take in a single movement at a time, I often find that you'll better digest and understand the work overall when you finally do finish it. Furthermore, I think it'll help you psychologically knowing that you'll only have to hear one movement rather than an entire work.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

EUrgell said:


> I'm struggling to find a way to focus exclusively on the music I'm hearing when I want to do so. However, I rarely succeed and get distracted too often or fall asleep, which may be regarded as a complete failure.
> 
> How do you do to concentrate and really LISTEN?


Ah, don't worry about it - I regularly fall asleep when listening to music. I know that I often drift off into other thoughts when listening to music too! Being at a live concert is different - then I always give it my full attention (unless the performance is dull) but on CD it is a different matter ... and I don't give a hoot about it. I very, very much enjoy listening to music and if I drift off and let the music enter my subconscious once in a while .... well, so be it - that is the way I am made


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Everybody's different. I've been listening for many years, and sometimes my mind wanders. *That's the time to stop*.


... or to enjoy the snooze


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> The human attention span can easily go for two-four hours. If you're not used to simply listening, though, it may take time to get it up to that level. Find what works for you to keep you invested in the music.


Your attention span might go to four hours (and I admire you for it), but in my experience (of myself and of other people) such a level of concentration is exceptional. I have found that many people find it difficult to concentrate fully on intensive activities (like listening to music) for as long as 15 or 20 minutes - and it can be much less than that for many people


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If one is falling asleep during music or a movie, let me put forth the profound observation that you may not actually be sleepy, but profoundly bored.


... or totally relaxed!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ... or totally relaxed!


The last time I was totally relaxed was when I was enjoying my first ever warm bottle of milk. I think they called it a "pacifier".
There's a last time for everything.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

hpowders said:


> The last time I was totally relaxed was when I was enjoying my first ever warm bottle of milk. I think they called it a "pacifier".
> There's a last time for everything.


I find a clear conscience helps a lot - hahaha! :angel:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

senza sordino said:


> If you fall asleep when listening to music, it is because you are tired.


Or old.

What? The fourth movement? What happened to the second and third?


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

I think some time the beautiful thing about art music is that it can let my mind wander to thoughts unknown...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

At a live concert it's easier to pay attention because there is enough aural (and visual) information coming in. And you can ask your companion to poke you if you start to snore 

I don't really see the problem in listening to recorded music while doing other things. I find that music gets into you if you listen to the same piece repeatedly, regardless of whether you're doing something else at the same time.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

I've also actually had this idea for the last few years that if music makes you sleep, then it's good music. How can you fall asleep to bad music?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> If one is falling asleep during music or a movie, let me put forth the profound observation that you may not actually be sleepy, but profoundly bored.


I suspect that there are two types of 'boredom'. The first is when we are conscious that the content of the activity doesn't interest us. The second is when the context of the activity is not conducive to stimulating reception - your brain lacks the stimulation necessary to keep you engaged, even if your mind is telling you that it's really interesting. I struggle with this - though not usually in relation to music. There's a series about the _Art of China_ just finished on BBC. "Fascinating" says my conscious. "Unstimulating" says my brain and makes me nod off.


----------



## EUrgell (Sep 4, 2014)

That is amazing, thank you everyone for your thoughts and tips. Glad to see I'm not the only one!!

I think having the score right in front of me or the musicians playing (some sort of visual input) will help me not to get distracted every now and then.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

The correct dosage may be a personal thing, but one only learns how to listen by listening. Pascal wrote that if you find yourself doubting and you would rather not to, just go to the church.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I would apprehensively like to submit (I worry what the purists here will think of me after this... ) is maybe you should put on music while you are doing some sort of leisurely thing and discover the music over multiple hearings. 

For example, the older I get I find it harder to sit through whole albums like I used to, so now I put it on while I play video games.. (yes I can even now sense the cringe factor for some of you but what can I say I'm a product of a terrible machine society and my generations shortcomings) 

Taking a moment to process the shame and continue... If you are a fellow game enthusiast I recommend putting it on while you play whatever just make sure that the sound of the music has priority well above the tv... I basically mute my tv and have only the music going. If you play a little every day or so its a great way to listen and re listen to a work. Eventually I can assure you if the music grabs you the way a piece you grow to love should you will wan to go back and listen to it without the game this time. 

So like I said its a good way to get into new music that might seem daunting to just sit there expressly with the intent of listening to listen... which is why I think this is a good way for beginners to break into symphonies, a good friend of mine loves playing c.o.d while listening to Mahler's sixth because he saw me do it and thought it was the greatest battle music and really who am I to argue.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

EUrgell said:


> First of all, let me say hello to everyone and how amazing this forum is!
> 
> Lately I'm struggling to find a way to focus exclusively on the music I'm hearing when I want to do so. However, I rarely succeed and get distracted too often or fall asleep, which may be regarded as a complete failure.
> 
> How do you do to concentrate and really LISTEN?


I would listen to works you enjoy and find accessible most. Exploring other works are worthy pursuits of course but to the extent that those pieces should reward you efforts after a good attempt. No use persisting, and that's when you might fall asleep!


----------

